
An onslaught of pills, hundreds of thousands of deaths: Who is accountable? - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/an-onslaught-of-pills-hundreds-of-thousands-of-deaths-who-is-accountable/2019/07/20/8d85e650-aafc-11e9-86dd-d7f0e60391e9_story.html
======
vikramkr
It would be so much easier if just one person was responsible wouldn't it? But
time and again we run into systemic, multifaceted failures that we dont have
easy answers to. Maybe it will be more productive to, instead of trying to
understand who is accountable, ask "why did this happen?" Depersonalize it so
you can try and see the big picture, and begin tackling it from there.

~~~
gshdg
What if part of the systemic problem is a lack of personal consequences for
those who make selfish choices?

